# Game: Guess the Actor V 1.0



## dynamo

Fairly simple just guess who it is from the still , if no one can guess it add another piece of the picture on or just add another still 







Some reason the pic isnt working so here is the URL http://img383.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hmmmmmq4.jpg


----------



## cletus

Daniel Craig?


----------



## mariacallas

Looks like it. Is it ?


----------



## cletus

I believe what Mr. VanDow was trying to say is, "Thank you, *dynamo* for introducing a new game into F&T. It's always refreshing when someone brings something new to the table. Much lulz. Your friend, Cleutus."


----------



## dynamo

yep


----------



## mariacallas

neeext!


----------



## cletus

*bows head in shame* 

You are right Mr Frank. I was out of order, apologies dynamo.

Next:


----------



## tribal girl

I'm pretty sure that's Scarlett Johansson. Right?.


----------



## cletus

I knew you'd get it!

You're up!


----------



## tribal girl




----------



## mariacallas

Julianne Moore!:D


----------



## tribal girl

Of course. 

I  me some Julie.


----------



## mariacallas

Mwah. Here goes :


----------



## undead

collin farrell?


----------



## mariacallas

Nope!:D


----------



## undead

keanu reeves? :D


----------



## tribal girl

I thought it was Farrell too.

I'm gonna say Mickey Rourke pre-surgery fuck up(s)?.


----------



## junctionalfunkie

Paul Rudd?


----------



## dshock

Jeremy Piven?


----------



## undead

^ oh damn, i think you're right.


----------



## mariacallas

dshock said:


> Jeremy Piven?



Correct! :D


----------



## dshock

^Hug it out Bitches!!!


----------



## mariacallas

lol  NEXT!


----------



## dynamo

its all good cletus :D


----------



## mariacallas

Arrrgh so where's the next one?


----------



## Max Power

mariacallas said:


> Arrrgh so where's the next one?



 :D

here ya go, an easy peezy one:


----------



## tribal girl

LOL @ Ms Callas. :D

Edward Norton?


----------



## Max Power

ding ding ding!

Your turn.


----------



## tribal girl




----------



## mariacallas

Sarah Jessica Parker! :D
LOL I was going to say Tammy Faye Bakker


----------



## tribal girl

Yepski, ol' horse face herself.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

*New rule - Any further pics of Sarah Jessica Parker will result in permaban. You have been warned.* :D


----------



## tribal girl

Don't get fresh, Frankie Baby. Or I'll start posting evil looking pics of John Leguizamo again.


----------



## mariacallas

Heeere's an easy one.


----------



## AmorRoark

Antonio Banderas


----------



## AmorRoark




----------



## mariacallas

^LOL !  yes my dear amy, that was right.


----------



## mariacallas

Diane Wiest?


----------



## AmorRoark

^ Nope! This actress was hot stuff a while ago but hasn't done anything really memorable since.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Dee Wallace Stone?


----------



## His Name Is Frank

tribal girl said:


> Don't get fresh, Frankie Baby. Or I'll start posting evil looking pics of John Leguizamo again.


----------



## toa$t

stifler's mom


----------



## AmorRoark

No to both HNIF and toa$t.


----------



## AmorRoark

Another hint, she starred in a hit film and then went on to play the same character in the sitcom version of the film.


----------



## mariacallas

I'm stumped  wahhhhhh


----------



## dynamo

Melinda Clarke


----------



## mariacallas

Elisa Donovan?


----------



## Max Power

http://www.kirstengum.com/

Kirsten Gum from the Travel Channel


----------



## AmorRoark

mariacallas said:


> Elisa Donovan?



Yes!!! 

Sorry guys. I'll pick a more well-known celeb next time.


----------



## mariacallas

^My gosh...her eyes in the picture you posted are sooo old looking! I think she aged badly...she used to be cute too





Next!


----------



## AmorRoark

mariacallas said:


> ^My gosh...her eyes in the picture you posted are sooo old looking! I think she aged badly...she used to be cute too



I think she just looks like a woman who's 37 years old and doesn't have loads of botox. Here's the full pic:


----------



## mariacallas

Even though she's only in her mid 30s, she looks around 45 to me   Kudos to aging naturally though.


----------



## Max Power

I think my answer would have worked for your Amor!!!!

c'mon 

Looks JUST like Kirsten Gum (the eyes, that is)


----------



## AmorRoark

mariacallas said:


> Even though she's only in her mid 30s, she looks around 45 to me   Kudos to aging naturally though.



Yeah, but all you asians all look not a day over 18 til you're 50. I'm not jealous.  

And, MP, Gum does look a hell of a lot like the pic I put up.


----------



## dshock




----------



## mariacallas

^I posted one before you did. Can you guess it first? 
 And also, you just posted Mel Gibson.


----------



## mariacallas

mariacallas said:


> Next!



Several posts above....


----------



## ladyinthesky

those look like a Baldwins eye
im gonna say alec


----------



## mariacallas

Nope :D


----------



## undead

ryan gosling?


----------



## AK911dog

Interesting thread! I don't know how you do it, you must all watch a lot of television! Only joking, of course


----------



## Max Power

ryanlaughlin said:


> ryan gosling?



this was my guess as well.


----------



## mariacallas

ryanlaughlin said:


> ryan gosling?



Correct! :D Your turn !


----------



## undead

yay!!! i got one! cool gimme a minute.


----------



## tribal girl

Your minute is up, oh bearded one.


----------



## Max Power

. . . several hours later . . .


----------



## undead

haha... sorry... fell asleep long day at work, won't happen again!!! 






crap... and after all that, i think mine might be too easy.


----------



## Max Power

James Franco?


----------



## undead

no sir.

maybe it only seems easy to me because i know the whole image.


----------



## randycaver

dustin hoffman?


----------



## undead

nope.


----------



## Max Power

Eddie Murphy?


----------



## undead

:D lulz! CLOSE!


----------



## Yakuza

robert deniro?


----------



## undead

no.


----------



## randycaver

i thought that too initially

judge reinhold?


----------



## undead

nope.... and when i said "close" to eddie murphy i was kidding. 

at what point should i show a little more skin though? :D i don't want to cause the game to come to a screeching halt, but i don't want to make it too easy too soon either.


----------



## Max Power

moar plz


----------



## ladyinthesky

^seconded


----------



## randycaver

ryanlaughlin said:


> nope.... and when i said "close" to eddie murphy i was kidding.
> 
> at what point should i show a little more skin though? :D i don't want to cause the game to come to a screeching halt, but i don't want to make it too easy too soon either.



damn you!! LOL


----------



## thujone

my guess is john goodman


----------



## undead

nope.


----------



## Max Power

Oh well, now that I know what kind of hat it is it should be simple. 8)


----------



## Yakuza

chevy chase?


----------



## undead

MaxPowers said:


> Oh well, now that I know what kind of hat it is it should be simple. 8)



you saw what i did there. 

and yes to chevy chase.


----------



## Max Power

no fair. old pic is old.


----------



## Yakuza




----------



## ladyinthesky

Leonardo DiCaprio ?

ehh probably not lol


----------



## undead

gary senise.


----------



## Yakuza

nope


----------



## mariacallas

Gary Oldman.


----------



## Yakuza

yes!


----------



## mariacallas




----------



## Yakuza

owen wilson?


----------



## mariacallas

nope :D


----------



## Max Power

Woody Harrelson?


----------



## mariacallas

^Score!  Your turn!


----------



## Max Power




----------



## eon_blue

MaxPowers said:


>



^james gandolfini

too easy for me considering the unhealthy amount of The Sopranos that I've been watching lately, heh.


----------



## Max Power

crap, I suck at this game.

Your turn.


----------



## eon_blue

here goes:


----------



## AmorRoark

Hugh Laurie


----------



## eon_blue

damn, I thought if I left his forehead out of it then it'd be harder to guess. Suppose maybe his eyes are just too familiar/unique. 

Your turn!


----------



## mariacallas

You are right, methinks! :D (ugh..sorry late reply ! lol )


----------



## AmorRoark

Like millions of other ladies I'm sort of in love with him so I probably would have been able to pick him out if it was just 1 eye.


----------



## Max Power

jamie lynn sigler?


----------



## eon_blue

Carrie Fischer?


----------



## AmorRoark

No to both.


----------



## tribal girl

Marisa Tomei?


----------



## AmorRoark

Nope.


----------



## tribal girl

Ally Sheedy?


----------



## AmorRoark

Nope.


----------



## Max Power

moar plz.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Anne Hathaway?


----------



## AmorRoark

No. Here's another part of her face:


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Mom?

Rachel Bilson?


----------



## AmorRoark

^lol... she's been in some pretty classic movies. I'm surprised nobody recognizes her.


----------



## AmorRoark

And no, it's not your mom (I would assume...) or Bilson.


----------



## Max Power

new rule: no D list celebs :D


----------



## AmorRoark

She is no way a D-list celeb.


----------



## dshock

kate bosworth?


----------



## AmorRoark

^ No.

Ok, maybe she's slipped out of the A-celeb list due the fact that she's most famous for her older movies.  Maybe this helps, lol.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Ali MacGraw?


----------



## AmorRoark

No.


----------



## Max Power

I got it

PAUL NEWMAN!!!


----------



## His Name Is Frank

lolno


----------



## AmorRoark

MaxPowers said:


> I got it
> 
> PAUL NEWMAN!!!



hahahaha! You guys are a lot of fun.


----------



## mariacallas

Katharine Ross?


----------



## AmorRoark

^ Ding Ding Ding! :D :D


----------



## mariacallas

w00t! she is purdy purdy


----------



## mariacallas

Next!


----------



## Max Power

Anthony Hopkins?


----------



## Pander Bear

thats a good guess, i say


----------



## ladyinthesky

im gonna guess and say Rodney Dangerfield


----------



## undead

gene wilder


----------



## mariacallas

Nope to all :D


----------



## undead

ken jenkins?


----------



## mariacallas

^Nope. Here's a hint : He's completely nuts. And he's not American.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I would say my dad, but he's a yank.

Klaus Kinski?


----------



## mariacallas

OMG yes! :D He's completely nutty and one of my faves


----------



## His Name Is Frank

He's crazy alright.


----------



## johanneschimpo

^ Christoper Lloyd?


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Epic fail


----------



## mariacallas

^lol! totally


----------



## Max Power

mariacallas said:


> Katharine Ross?



doesn't even have a wikipedia page



HisNameIsFrank said:


> Klaus Kinski?



never heard of him, prbly cause he's never made an American film and died almost two decades ago!

arggggggg 8(







Sorry, just venting how much I suck.


----------



## AmorRoark

MaxPowers said:


> doesn't even have a wikipedia page



Yes she does. Plus she starred in The Graduate and Butch Cassidy & the Sundance Kid... pretty popular.


----------



## Max Power

AmorRoark said:


> Yes she does. Plus she starred in The Graduate and Butch Cassidy & the Sundance Kid... pretty popular.



oops, I spelled it wrong. 

edit: btw, that's supposed to be the "embarrased" emoticon? I dunno about that.


----------



## tribal girl

Back to the game.

Meryl Streep?


----------



## His Name Is Frank

No, beautiful tulip. Guess again.


----------



## mariacallas

MaxPowers said:


> never heard of him, prbly cause he's never made an American film and died almost two decades ago!
> 
> arggggggg 8(



lol...he's the dad of nastassja kinski. Ever heard of her?


----------



## Max Power

mariacallas said:


> lol...he's the dad of nastassja kinski. Ever heard of her?



ooooohhhhhhhhhhh, nastassja _*KINSKI*_!












Nope, never heard of her.


----------



## mariacallas

HisNameIsFrank said:


> He's crazy alright.



Lauren Hutton?


----------



## His Name Is Frank

No. She's a recent actress. As a matter of fact, she was just in a film last year that did pretty well.


----------



## mariacallas

Felicity Huffman?


----------



## His Name Is Frank

No. Here's another part.


----------



## tribal girl

Frances McDormand


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I knew the lips would give her away. You're up, beautiful tulip.


----------



## tribal girl




----------



## Yakuza

kevin spacey?


----------



## tribal girl

No sir.


----------



## toa$t

benicio del toro


----------



## tribal girl

Nope.


----------



## AfterGlow

Brad Pitt?


----------



## tribal girl

Yep.


----------



## toa$t

ha. i've always thought that brad pitt and benicio del toro look kind of alike.


----------



## AfterGlow




----------



## AmorRoark

Anne Hathaway


----------



## His Name Is Frank

No fair. I said Anne Hathaway as an answer two pages back. We should have rollover answers.


----------



## AfterGlow




----------



## AmorRoark

lol HNIF

Easy one


----------



## AfterGlow

Larry David?


----------



## AmorRoark

Good on you.


----------



## AfterGlow

yeah?  wow!  I'm better at this than I am at guess the movie!


----------



## AfterGlow




----------



## claire22

mena suvari


----------



## AfterGlow




----------



## claire22




----------



## AmorRoark

Alec Baldwin?


----------



## claire22

nope


----------



## mariacallas

hint!


----------



## claire22

british comedic actor


----------



## EJ

Simon Pegg?


----------



## mariacallas

Ricky Gervais?


----------



## claire22

Correcto :D
Ricky Gervais


----------



## mariacallas

w00t!


----------



## mariacallas




----------



## tribal girl

Bette Davis?


----------



## mariacallas

Nope  this one's still alive


----------



## tribal girl

Damn, I only know the dead ones. 

Is it Madonna in Shadows And Fog?


----------



## mariacallas

no dahlink. hint: she had one hit tv show and starred in maybe one or two good films and lots of forgettable ones.


----------



## AmorRoark

This is a real guess but, Angela Lansbury?


----------



## AfterGlow

it's Cybill Shepherd!


----------



## tribal girl

Bugger, I should have got that one!.

"Lovin' one who loves you, and then takin' that bow".


----------



## mariacallas

AfterGlow said:


> it's Cybill Shepherd!



dingdingding! *gives you a hot tamale*

She was a real beauty wasn't she.


----------



## AfterGlow

Thank you, thank you!    

In Taxi Driver, she looks very hot.  Her eyes and smile suggest a naughtiness I'd like to learn more about!


----------



## AfterGlow

ok...  here we go...  this one will be tougher...  one of my favorite actors in one of my favorite movies...


----------



## AmorRoark

Uh, Kier Dullae? lol.


----------



## AfterGlow

haha   nooooo


----------



## AmorRoark

Damn.


----------



## AfterGlow

I would not have made it THAT easy!  8)

I doubt you'll get it by recognizing his eyes.  You're more likely to recognize that shot in the movie.  He's in theatrical makeup for the character he's portraying.


----------



## mariacallas

Alan Cumming?


----------



## AfterGlow

no, but that's a good guess.  this actor is also originally from across the pond.  he's usually cast as a serious character in dramas.   and only separated from Kevin Bacon by 1 degree!



mariacallas said:


> Alan Cumming?


----------



## mariacallas

Ewan mc Gregor?


----------



## cdubb

AfterGlow said:


> ok...  here we go...  this one will be tougher...  one of my favorite actors in one of my favorite movies...


matt mcconaughey?


----------



## Max Power

Jon Lovitz


----------



## tribal girl

Christian Bale?


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Hugh Jackman?


----------



## dshock

daniel radcliffe?


----------



## alasdairm

AfterGlow said:


> ok...  here we go...  this one will be tougher...  one of my favorite actors in one of my favorite movies...


christopher lee?

alasdair


----------



## AfterGlow

nope!   it's none of those guys!   

those were all good guesses though, except for Jon Lovitz!  

here's another photo, different movie but his character is equally compelling


----------



## AmorRoark

David Caruso?


----------



## AfterGlow

nope!  but that was a good guess.  those eyes do look like david caruso.  and in that pik he's playing Stan, the psycho narc!


----------



## Yakuza

gary oldman again?


----------



## mariacallas

OMG! I think thats him....


----------



## Yakuza

im going to assume thats right


----------



## mariacallas

I didnt think to put him because he was already used a few pages ago


----------



## mariacallas

Yakuza said:


>


----------



## ZeusUnit

chuck another one up...


----------



## Yakuza

^^ yeah, thats why i was pretty sure it was gary oldman. heheh


----------



## Max Power




----------



## dshock

Best role ever!!


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Arnold Schwarzeneeger from Total Recall


----------



## Yakuza

you got it frank


----------



## AfterGlow




----------



## mariacallas

^Hotttt  I always found him strangely sexy.
Frankie.. you're up :D


----------



## Noodle

I loved him in that role.

...sick and twisted to the nth.


----------



## His Name Is Frank




----------



## mariacallas

Jason Bateman?


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Wow. You're good.


----------



## AmorRoark

No kidding! I would have never gotten that.


----------



## mariacallas

yayyyy. Thanks for the compliment  Chalk it up to my uber-photographic memory! 
I'll be back with somethin in a while.


----------



## dshock

young ass pic of Jason Bateman


----------



## AmorRoark

^ No kidding... he's still sexy as all hell though.


----------



## mariacallas

Neeext


----------



## EJ

Mathieu Kassovitz?


----------



## mariacallas

Nup.


----------



## AmorRoark

Edward Norton


----------



## mariacallas

Nope.  he's not american.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Vincent Cassel.


----------



## mariacallas

you're geeeeewd.





I find him sexxay as hell.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

He finds you sexy ass hell too. As do we all.






One of my favorite actors.


----------



## Yakuza

HisNameIsFrank said:


> One of my favorite actors.



peter north? 




i keed i keed


----------



## His Name Is Frank

When I want you to have a sense of humor, I'll issue you one.


----------



## dshock

jason lee?


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Yes.


----------



## dshock

Someone else can take this one,


----------



## tribal girl

Don't mind if I do. 

I'll post an easy one:


----------



## cletus

That has to to be Leo DiCaprio


----------



## tribal girl

It certainly is.


----------



## cletus




----------



## AmorRoark

Eh, why not get another one wrong...

Fairuza Balk?


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Angelina Jolie? It would help if her eyes were actually OPEN.


----------



## cletus

No & No.

Vincent Cassel was guessed correctly & he only had one eye open. 

Oh yeah, that was by...............






YOU!


----------



## Karaboudjan

I don't know Cletus' but have a go at guessing mine!


----------



## dshock

^These are the voyages of the Starship Enterprise

Was the other one Drew Barrymore?


----------



## cletus

No, it was Reese Witherspoon






Next!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AmorRoark

^ That didn't look like her at all! She never wears make-up like that. I guess never say never.


----------



## tribal girl

She's mighty young in that pic!

I never would have guessed it was her though.


----------



## dshock

Looks like from her "Man in the Moon" days


----------



## Karaboudjan

dshock said:


> ^These are the voyages of the Starship Enterprise


Ah, you're too good.

Maybe I should put up a picture of Geordi's visor and see if anyone can guess who it is :D


----------



## dshock

^Here--------you would either get "Star Trek" -or- My friend "Dave" at Starburst last year......


----------



## cletus

You know what? When you crop it, you think that this will be guessed instantly & it doesn't. 

I'm pure shite at this.


----------



## AmorRoark

^ I know what you mean. I always think people will get mine right away.


----------



## mariacallas

So since dshock guessed correctly (and cletus answered his own question ) , dshock you're up! :D


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Somebody post a pic. This thread has been derailed by Reese's pieces.

The object of the game is to let someone guess until they get it right,, Cletus. Not give the answer after two wrong answers. He's a silly little twat, but he's my silly little twat.


----------



## dshock

Oh sorry, I thought jean luc picard was supposed to be a joke, my bad,


----------



## undead

james dean


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Johnny Depp


Either way, we have the initials right.


----------



## dankoni

dshock said:


> Oh sorry, I thought jean luc picard was supposed to be a joke, my bad,



Johnny Depp

Edit:

Damn my non refreshing ass!


----------



## undead

damn! i knew the black and white was a trick!


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Bless your heart. You did your best! You did your best!

Now get this one, oh man-of-beards!


----------



## mariacallas

Toby Mcguire?


----------



## Yakuza

im gonna say timberlake


----------



## His Name Is Frank

No and no.


----------



## cletus

Shia LaBeouf?




HisNameIsFrank said:


> Somebody post a pic. This thread has been derailed by Reese's pieces.
> 
> The object of the game is to let someone guess until they get it right,, Cletus. Not give the answer after two wrong answers. He's a silly little twat, but he's my silly little twat.



LOL - Y'see, posting that pic was a one way ticket to failsville & I would have been damned if I left it alone & damned if I didn't end the suffering.


----------



## dshock

matthew mccounogey? (spelling?)


----------



## His Name Is Frank

CletusVanDow said:


> Shia LaBeouf?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - Y'see, posting that pic was a one way ticket to failsville & I would have been damned if I left it alone & damned if I didn't end the suffering.


Wrong on Shia. It was a good pic. It had me stumped. The best pics are the ones that aren't so obvious. I guess I made a good pic, because everyone is WAY off.



dshock said:


> matthew mccounogey? (spelling?)


Wrong on both spelling and guess.

Let's keep him on the same page.


----------



## tribal girl

I would say that's either James McAvoy Or Daniel Radcliffe.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I would say you're correct, beautiful tulip. Of course you did give two answers. Funny, because when I cropped it, I thought the first guess would be James McAvoy. Our sexy brains are in perfect sync.


----------



## tribal girl

Our sexy brains are _*always*_ in sync FB.


----------



## dankoni

Alyssa Milano?


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Kate Winslet?


----------



## tribal girl

nope to both


----------



## undead

kira knightley?


----------



## tribal girl

No, but you're close


----------



## undead

ummm... KEIRA knightley? :D


----------



## tribal girl

nope

she's a fair bit older than her


----------



## undead

natalie portman? :D


----------



## dankoni

Winona Rider?


----------



## tribal girl

YES! :D






Winona it is.


----------



## undead

fuck! i should have known that! she's one of my favorites. 

i'm totally in love with her, too.


----------



## dankoni

Incoming. I'm at work, so give me a minute. Luckily, I'm a web developer, so I have photoshop here =)


----------



## tribal girl

^^she is a woman of underestimated beauty


----------



## undead

fuck! i should have known that! she's one of my favorites. 

i'm totally in love with her, too. 

edit: i agree, i think she's f'n gorgeous, a great actress to boot. i would marry her if i could.


----------



## dankoni




----------



## His Name Is Frank

Paul Rudd?

Sorry. I'm bored and stuck at the puter for now.


----------



## dankoni

wow... nicely done!


----------



## His Name Is Frank

T'was easy. He's one of my favorite actors. I feel as though I'm hogging the games so (for real this time) I'll post mine and bow out for a week. Surely there's some mod duties to keep me occupied.


----------



## His Name Is Frank




----------



## dankoni

Awwww, come on! Just a nose!?! I can't even tell for sure if it's male of female =P


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I'd hit it.


----------



## randycaver

lisa kudrow?


----------



## AmorRoark

Cameron Diaz?


----------



## dankoni

Ashley Judd?


----------



## His Name Is Frank

No, no and nuh-uh.


----------



## mariacallas

tribal girl said:


> ^^she is a woman of underestimated beauty



I was just watching Bram Stokers the other night sis and she was extraordinarily pretty in that one!


----------



## mariacallas

Frank,that's a female right? Give us a small hint!


----------



## mariacallas

Mary Steenburgen!


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Yes it's a female and no it's not Mary Steenburgen. I'll post a different view if someone hasn't guessed tomorrow. It's just her eyes and mouth will be a dead giveaway.


----------



## Yakuza

mmmmmmm tilda swinton?


----------



## dankoni

HisNameIsFrank said:


> Yes it's a female and no it's not Mary Steenburgen. I'll post a different view if someone hasn't guessed tomorrow. *It's just her eyes and mouth will be a dead giveaway*.



Angelina Jolie?


----------



## His Name Is Frank

No and no not miss open-mouth bass lips either. Here's more facial:







Wow. Could I have picked a smaller pic?


----------



## undead

diane weist?


----------



## tribal girl

Franka Potente?

I'd hit it.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Hmmm..... It really does seem obvious when you actually have the entire pic. 

Wrong and wronger, but I too would hit Franka many times with my boomstick.


----------



## mariacallas

Toni Colette?


----------



## tribal girl

Shite, I see it now.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Peek-a-boo! She sees you, too!


----------



## mariacallas

WOW!!!!!!!!! Fuck...I kept thinking about this the whooole day and it just came to me at 2 am while watching tv on my bed  I hadn't even seen the second pic yet.


----------



## mariacallas

a nice smile for ya


----------



## undead

phoebe kates


----------



## mariacallas

That was easy innit.
Phoebe _Cates_  Gorgeous.


----------



## undead

hellz yeah, i LOVE her. :D

gimme a moment to give ya one.


----------



## undead

might be easy. this is one of my favorite actors of all time.


----------



## tribal girl

Jason Schwartzman?


----------



## mariacallas

^Thats it! Those furry caterpillars give it away


----------



## tribal girl

He's one hairy mother fucker isn't he?


----------



## tribal girl

I'm pretty sure I'm right so here goes.


----------



## dankoni

Ashley Simpson?


----------



## tribal girl

No. Definitely not.


----------



## dankoni

tribal girl said:


> No. Definitely not.



From your response, I'm guessing this girl actually has talent?


----------



## tribal girl

It's debatable. 

At first I hated her. Then she grew on me. Then I hated her all over again.


----------



## dankoni

I'm thinking Rhianna, but the skin looks too light... Wait, is this actors only? Shit...


----------



## Whacked_Out

katie holmes?


----------



## dankoni

Whacked_Out said:


> katie holmes?



Damn! I bet you're right.


----------



## undead

sorry i was out of town for the guessing of mine, but yeah, obviously tribal girl was right, it was jason schwartzman! but for this one... i have no idea!


----------



## antbanks99

tribal girl said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm right so here goes.



Sandra Bullock?


----------



## mariacallas

It's definitely Tom Cruise's amour :D


----------



## tribal girl

Yep, t'is indeed Katie Holmes. The Twat. :D






That nose is horrid.


----------



## dankoni

Whacked_Out said:


> katie holmes?



Come on Whacked_Out! For some of us, this thread is the highlight of our day!


----------



## AfterGlow

If it is her, that's an awful pik of her eyes.



tribal girl said:


> Yep, t'is indeed Katie Holmes. The Twat. :D


----------



## His Name Is Frank

She appears to be sweating at the thought of what husband Tom Cruise might say next as she prays he does more work like Tropic Thunder.


----------



## mariacallas

Twat is right. I think the green in her eyes are remnants of the repressed emotions she had to go through while giving birth "without a sound."


----------



## dankoni

Come on guys, Tom Cruise is a pretty cool guy. eh kills aliens and doesn't afraid of anything!


(I know... I really gotta stop saying that.)


----------



## AfterGlow




----------



## mariacallas

Whacked _out...post a pic !


----------



## dankoni

mariacallas said:


> Whacked _out...post a pic !



I know, right?!?! Trying to get my guess on!


----------



## His Name Is Frank

He's got 24 hours then someone else can go.


----------



## dankoni

Less than two hours!!!


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Go ahead, dakoni. You can post the next pictem.


----------



## Max Power

bah, I'LL do it!


----------



## dshock

keira knightley?


----------



## undead

vincent gallo


----------



## His Name Is Frank

ryanlaughlin said:


> vincent gallo



Vincent Gallo? Let's compare the two.





*Not scary.*






*Scary and gecko-like in appearance.*


----------



## mariacallas

Bwahahahaha@gecko! Sooo glad one of my favorite threads is a sticky now! :D


----------



## undead

HisNameIsFrank said:


> Vincent Gallo? Let's compare the two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not scary.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Scary and gecko-like in appearance.*



looks like the same guy to me. :D


----------



## Max Power

try again.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

mariacallas said:


> Bwahahahaha@gecko! Sooo glad one of my favorite threads is a sticky now! :D



Yes. All three games we have so far are now stickies. Now they are much easier to find and hopefully should cut down on neglect from those who have either posted a clue or are up next.


----------



## mariacallas

MaxPowers said:


> try again.



Just to be sure...(in case you skipped the post ) That's not keira knightly? And also, is it an actor/actress that was already posted in this thread? (I think it is...)


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I thought it may be Alley Sheedy, specifically from The Breakfast Club. These are only easy when you post obvious eyes. Like gecko-man up there. :D


----------



## Max Power

mariacallas said:


> Just to be sure...(in case you skipped the post ) That's not keira knightly? And also, is it an actor/actress that was already posted in this thread? (I think it is...)



I searched and she has not been mentioned in this thread yet. 

I really suck at giving hints, I end up giving the whole thing away so . . . I'll wait a bit before giving any clues.


----------



## Max Power

er, okay:


----------



## mariacallas

Helena Bonham Carter!


----------



## Max Power

I make em too easy!!!


----------



## mariacallas

Next one....


----------



## dankoni

I think it's a woman...


----------



## dshock

ellen pompeo?


----------



## tribal girl

That toothy grin definitely belongs to Chloë Sevigny.

I  her.


----------



## dshock

^oh yeah!! the nose gives it away too!


----------



## dankoni

Go tribal girl! You've got quick a knack for this game =)


----------



## tribal girl

^Aw, thanks.


----------



## undead

elisa donovan.


----------



## AmorRoark

^ lol, I hope you're joking. 

I'm pretty sure it's Thora Birch.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Funny. I was thinking Ryan's answer. But, I thought there was no way that semi-obscure actress was used TWICE in the same game. I think the always adorable Amy is correct.


----------



## Max Power

Obviously Queen Latifah.

mmmmmmmmhhmmmmmmmm


----------



## undead

^ lol riiiiiight.

sorry amy... i wasn't joking! :D franky baby's bang on... i also though "semi-obscure actress used once... naw... twice... fuck no." though i thought maybe it's a dude too for a second. that make up is caked on, but it's certainly not dustin hoffman.


----------



## mariacallas

i  chloe tooo....





and this picture of thora birch is just the awesome





lol@queen latifah!!!!


----------



## tribal girl

Ms Amypants is spot on. 






Awesome pics mc.


----------



## AmorRoark

lol, too easy


----------



## Max Power

Judah Friedlander.

Hat totally gave it away!


----------



## AmorRoark

^ Yeppers. I love his hats so I couldn't resist.


----------



## Max Power

I don't believe in corners:


----------



## AmorRoark

^ Don't know who it is but cool idea


----------



## His Name Is Frank

It's not that douchebag Tom Cruise, is it?


----------



## AmorRoark

I think the facial hair is too babyface for crazyman TC.


----------



## dankoni

Kevin Federline? Please tell me I didn't get that right...


----------



## Max Power

keep tryin' guys.


----------



## dankoni

Orlando Bloom?


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Whoever he is, I hate him and wish to punch in in the rest of his smiling face.


----------



## dshock

Jonathan Rhys Meyers??


----------



## Max Power

nope to all of the above!


----------



## mariacallas

I was thinking it was that douchebag kevin federline too... 

Anyway, is it Justin Chambers?


----------



## undead

james franco


----------



## Max Power

nope.


----------



## mariacallas

Sean William Scott?


----------



## undead

matt dillon


----------



## Max Power

no and no!

I'm proud of myself. I finally picked one that wasn't easy and when I gave a hint I didn't completely give it away!


----------



## mariacallas

Yes, you are doing a stellar job. And your cut-outs are very imaginative. Now can you give us a teensy hint? Kthxbai!


----------



## mariacallas

OMG wait...is that James Franco? Did you skip the post of Ryan earlier?
It looks like him right down to the striped collar!


----------



## randycaver

i hate that guy! lol


----------



## Max Power

I missed the James Franco post!!! 

But yes, that's him.


----------



## mariacallas

okay...youre forgiven. maybe. 

Ryan...you're up!


----------



## tribal girl

arsey said:


> i hate that guy! lol



Haha. Me too for some reason.


----------



## Max Power

i thought he was okay in Pineapple Express


----------



## AmorRoark

^ I agree but somehow I too still hate him for an unknown reason, lol.:D


----------



## tribal girl

I think like Penelope Cruz, he too has a punchable looking face. John Leguizamo also fits nicely into that category too. Hmm...maybe we need a thread on this topic.


----------



## undead

haha... jeez! it's so difficult for me to win, that even when i win i get denied! lulz!

but, give me a moment to get one up.


----------



## undead

ok, now i know this is small (that's what she said), but it should be easy nonetheless... if it's too small, i'll find a bigger picture. :D


----------



## AmorRoark

I think I know it but I'm going to pass this round.


----------



## Max Power

david hasselhoff?

christian slater?


----------



## undead

yeah it's the hoff. i just wanted to make this one easy cause i've got a movie to watch... didn't want to be bothered with checking up on you guys' guesses. :D

it was a gimme. :D


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Max Powers?


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Damn!


----------



## mariacallas

Okay Max Powers turn....and please, pay attention to the answers this time


----------



## Max Power

mariacallas said:


> Okay Max Powers turn....and please, pay attention to the answers this time



I'll try. No promises though! :D



Here's an easy one:


----------



## L2R

steve buscemi?


----------



## Max Power

d'oh!!!

Yeah..


----------



## L2R

another easy one


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Tim Roth.


----------



## Max Power




----------



## His Name Is Frank




----------



## Max Power

I think I know who it is, but I guess I should pass.


----------



## dankoni

Ryan Reynolds?

It looks like Edward Burns to me, but younger....


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Ryan Reynolds is the right answer. I would also have accepted Burt Reynolds, Reynold's Wrap and early 20s *Damien*.






Holy fuck that pic came out huge. I'm getting the hell out if here.


----------



## dankoni

Not too difficult.


----------



## Max Power

ryan gosling


----------



## dankoni

damn, max... I feel bad for your TV! You are correct =)


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Yeah. His tv's all stupid and stuff. It's not ready to make the switch.


----------



## dankoni

erigital dysfunction is a common problem for tv's his age. Nothing to be embarrassed about!


----------



## undead

damn, i figured it was ryan gosling, but with the bad quality and the fact that he was done once, i thought NAW... i was wrong.


----------



## Max Power




----------



## mariacallas

Really took the time to block out all the accoutrements on his person, didnt ya? 
Is that Patrick Dempsey?


----------



## Max Power

nope!


----------



## dshock

Clifton Collins Jr.?


----------



## eon_blue

Clive Owen?


----------



## Max Power

keep tryin'.


----------



## undead

willem dafoe?


----------



## Max Power

nope.


----------



## dankoni

Hugh Jackman!


----------



## Max Power

co-rrect.


----------



## dankoni

Will post mine from work today.


----------



## dankoni

Sorry it took so long.


----------



## dankoni

No love for the chin shot?


----------



## dshock

I'll take a stab at it-----Zooey Deschanel?


----------



## mariacallas

Chloe Sevigny OR Amy Adams?


----------



## AmorRoark

I think Zooey is a good guess.


----------



## Max Power

AmorRoark said:


> I think Zooey is a good guess.



i think YOURE a good guess.


----------



## dankoni

dshock said:


> I'll take a stab at it-----Zooey Deschanel?



Correct sir!


----------



## AmorRoark

MaxPowers said:


> i think YOURE a good guess.



lol, I don't know what that means but thanks, I think.


----------



## dshock

Someone else take this one, 
seemingly im ok to type, but way too coked up to do thisrite now


----------



## His Name Is Frank




----------



## eon_blue

^Vincent Cassell?


----------



## undead

william fichtner?


----------



## mariacallas

Al Pacino?


----------



## Captain Commie

^ it really does look like al pacino from a scarface screen.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

mariacallas said:


> Al Pacino?








In honor of our fellow bluelight who was too coked up to post a pic.


----------



## mariacallas

mmmmwah. I'd recognize that schnozz from 30 feet away.


----------



## dankoni

I'll take a shot in the dark... Audrey Tautou


----------



## L2R

zhang ziyi?

she got in trouble recently for paparazzi pics of her and her SO being intimate. in china good girls don't do bad things (in front of a camera).


----------



## mariacallas

^score! Really I didnt know that IP! I must see these pics. She's still  dating Zhang Yimou the director, isnt she?


----------



## AmorRoark

^ She's engaged to an Israli venture-capitalist Aviv Nevo. This apparently ticked off a lot of Chinese people with the importance of Nationality running so high.


----------



## mariacallas

Wow I'm so behind on my gossip. Found a pic.





All I can say is, who the fuck cares as long as they're both very happy! :D They'd make pretty babies.


----------



## AmorRoark

^ Agreed.


----------



## Max Power

um, okay, this isn't People Magazine the Thread!!! 







 srsly, next actor/tress!!!


----------



## mariacallas

Well....it's IP's turn  We were just gossiping to fill in the blank hours!


----------



## tribal girl

Chit-chat is exactly what this forum needs.


----------



## mariacallas

Exactly. Keeps things fresh and flighty and the camaraderie strong. 

Oh, I just love these gossip trading cards from Gallery of the Absurd. LOL

*NSFW*: 














anyway, IP where the hell are you.


----------



## tribal girl

That guys teeth never fail to amaze me.


----------



## L2R

sorry for keeping you waiting


----------



## undead

a young skinny charlie chan???

:D


----------



## L2R

...... ermmmm well they're both asian. therefore maybe they know each other


----------



## undead

:D you WOULD say that.

i recognize that dude too.


----------



## AmorRoark

Impacto Profundo said:


> ...... ermmmm well they're both asian. therefore maybe they know each other



lol, people extend this to asians too or is that the joke? Sorry for off-topicness... 

::makes some inappropriate 'they all look the same' comment::


----------



## L2R

i don't think the reality really extends that far. maybe in some places it might. i was just being absurd. 

*takes it too far with an even more inappropriate "well if they're so smart, why can't they open their eyes properly" comment** 

 *winky's don't come big enough sometimes*


----------



## AmorRoark

_Lord knows they're squinters..._


----------



## L2R

ames, i know you know at least one movie with this guy in an excellent role.


----------



## alasdairm

AmorRoark said:


> _Lord knows they're squinters..._


i have no guess to add but i did want to tell you that i stared at this for ages - it's such an awesome shot.

alasdair


----------



## AmorRoark

Yuen Wah... god I love _Kung Fu Hustle_.  I could watch it a million times. It's one of those films for me.


----------



## L2R

indeed!


----------



## AmorRoark

I've always found this actress' hair pretty recognizable.


----------



## Max Power

Cousin Itt from the Addams Family.


----------



## AmorRoark

^lol, nice.


----------



## undead

AmorRoark said:


> I've always found this actress' hair pretty recognizable.



brooke shields?

and no picture btw.


----------



## AmorRoark

^ I don't know what I'm suppose to do about that; and no, good guess.


----------



## undead

you can't do anything... i just suck. 

jennifer anniston (sp?)


----------



## AmorRoark

Nope, keep going duder.


----------



## undead

kate hudson???


----------



## L2R

kirsty alley?


----------



## mariacallas

^Looks like it!


----------



## dankoni

Denise Richards?


----------



## AmorRoark

Kirstie is right.  Good job IP.


----------



## fengtau

I guessed Kristie too but not by her hair, by her pose.  I find that she has the same pose all the time.


----------



## L2R




----------



## alasdairm

hugh laurie?

alasdair


----------



## L2R

yes! :D


----------



## alasdairm

i would recognise that mouth anywhere. 

next up:






alasdair


----------



## L2R

john hurt?


----------



## alasdairm

yep - this was my first one of these and i kept trimming away bits of the face because it just seemed way too damn easy. the pic above is what i settled on and i still can't decide if it was too hard (obviously not) or way too easy...

alasdair


----------



## undead

i did the same thing when i did my first one and it was guessed pretty quickly. it looks easy to you since you know who it is, obviously, but it's not as easy as you'd think!

though yours did show quite a bit of skin.


----------



## L2R




----------



## Max Power

you might as well have posted his whole face


----------



## L2R

you go now


----------



## Max Power




----------



## L2R

chris tucker?


----------



## Max Power

har har har

no. -_-


----------



## AmorRoark

Kenan Thompson?


----------



## mariacallas

Jennifer Tilly?


----------



## Max Power

he's not black, nor a woman.


----------



## Max Power




----------



## EJ

Shredder?


----------



## mariacallas

John Candy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Max Power

mariacallas said:


> John Candy!!!!!!!!!



teh winnar!!!


----------



## L2R

well played


----------



## AmorRoark

WTF? He looks so black in that first picture.


----------



## AmorRoark

lol, maybe not...


----------



## Max Power

AmorRoark said:


> WTF? He looks so black in that first picture.



Yeah, he looks black.

"  " indeed.

:D


----------



## mariacallas

rofl who knows where the Jennifer Tilly came from...must be the eyelashes


----------



## undead

vannessa hudgens? :D


----------



## L2R

lara flynn boyle?


----------



## Max Power

Michael Jackson?


----------



## mariacallas

nope to all :D


----------



## undead

ellen page?


----------



## mariacallas

Nope! This actress is in her sixties now.


----------



## tribal girl

Angelica Huston?


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Stockard Channing?


----------



## mariacallas

^YEAH! hmmm......you're good


----------



## His Name Is Frank

You should have gotten that pic, beautiful tulip©. Tsk, tsk......


----------



## AfterGlow

Kirsten Dunst?


----------



## dshock

rachel miner?


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Nope and noper.


----------



## dankoni

Jena Malone?


----------



## His Name Is Frank

No.


----------



## mariacallas

Jodie Foster?


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I'm good? No, Maria. You are good.


----------



## tribal girl

HisNameIsFrank said:


> You should have gotten that pic, beautiful tulip©. Tsk, tsk......



I know, Frankie Baby©. 

*Hangs head in shame *


----------



## mariacallas

HisNameIsFrank said:


> I'm good? No, Maria. You are good.



Imagining that rolling off your imaginary tongue is arousing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hmmmm.....next


----------



## Max Power

audrey hepburn?


----------



## mariacallas

Nu uh.


----------



## dshock

lauren bacall?


----------



## mariacallas

^ding ding ding! Very good dshock.


----------



## dshock




----------



## Yakuza

kirk douglas?


----------



## dshock

no sir


----------



## fengtau

James Dean


----------



## tribal girl

Montgomery Clift?


----------



## dshock

no to both..................unfortunately


----------



## tribal girl

Marlon Brando?


----------



## Max Power

tribal girl said:


> Marlon Brando?



i think you're right 2 lips ©


----------



## dshock

I wish she was, but no

if ya'll don't get it by this evening, I'll keep posting different pics until you do


*The picture of him is when he is "relatively" young


----------



## tribal girl

Paul Newman?


----------



## dshock

no, buttercup
I revealed more of the pic , it might help


----------



## AfterGlow

ah ha! Robert Mitchum!  He's awfully young in that pik tho


----------



## cletus

Christ, it looks more like Bernard Cribbins than it does Robert Mitchum.


----------



## AmorRoark

Who?


----------



## Max Power

mike jones!!!


----------



## fengtau

Alain Delon


----------



## tribal girl

I thought it was Jimmy Stewart!


----------



## AfterGlow

dshock said:


> no, buttercup
> I revealed more of the pic , it might help


----------



## dshock

AfterGlow said:


> ah ha! Robert Mitchum!  He's awfully young in that pik tho



yessir

yeah, quite young, comparatively


----------



## AfterGlow

ok now...  hold on to your...  well, let's just see if you can guess which actress this bod is attached to!


----------



## Max Power

AmorRoark?


----------



## mariacallas

^smoooooth 
great...that body accounts for 68.98% of young Hollywood. We're stumped.

Jessica Alba?


----------



## Yakuza

elisha cuthbert?


----------



## AmorRoark

MaxPowers said:


> AmorRoark?



lol, yeah right! Thanks for making me smile though.


----------



## AfterGlow

I've got a sneaky suspicion you hold your own there, AmorRoark!    

But no, it's not Jessica Alba or Elisha Cuthbert.   This young actress has really got it put together!  Not like the skinny little anorexics with the fake boob jobs.


----------



## cletus

megan fox ?


----------



## AfterGlow

nah!   not megan fox.   here's another shot of her... this oughta help!


----------



## lystra

edit....

sienna miller!


----------



## AfterGlow

good guess, but nope!



lystra said:


> edit....
> sienna miller!



I might as well have some more fun with this!


----------



## cletus

I'm thinking Jessica Biel ?

_Edit_: It is, just searched Google Images. Very nice too.

Probably too easy:


----------



## mariacallas

Sheesh.  All these big boobed starlets look alike from the bottom down.


----------



## Max Power

well considering they're all the same species . . .


----------



## mariacallas

Anyway, all I can think of is Alyssa Milano. Is that her?


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Elizabeth Hurley? Are her bits and pieces that big?


----------



## cletus

No & no.

Yes, she has impressive chesticles, but somehow they don't seem that large when you do see her in a movie. Her beauty is the thing that hits me most.


----------



## tribal girl

Brooke Shields?


----------



## cletus

No.


----------



## mariacallas

Hint please  Im sure she is attractive, but she has that perfectly symmetrical chest , airbrushed tan and lifeless lips that make her seem like a generic amalgamation of , like i said, 75% of  young Hollywood celebrities today, no offense.


----------



## Max Power

i was gonna say salma hayek


----------



## tribal girl

Damn, I really thought it was Brooke. 

Selma Hayek is hawt. 

But my next guess is gonna be Megan Fox. Incidentally, I don't like her.


----------



## cletus

Salma Hayek it is.

No offence taken maria, but I'm sure Ms Hayek would be offended. Generic she is not.....one day she will be mine....Bwahahahahaha!!


----------



## tribal girl

Wow, I didn't think it was her at all.

To be fair, I don't think her pics do her justice. I didn't really think twice about her until I saw her in action in Ugly Betty. She's definitely sexy in my book.


----------



## mariacallas

OMG! I agree with you, Cletus I've always found her face very beautiful.  If you had posted her eyes I'd get her right away


----------



## Max Power

if I can stop staring at her tits I'll post one in a bit . . . 










it's not looking good right now, but I'll try . . .


----------



## mariacallas

You can do it, I have faith in you.


----------



## Max Power

Thanks. I don't know how I did it!!!





E. Z.


----------



## tribal girl

With great difficulty, Max. They are indeed an eye saw.

Macaulay Culkin?


----------



## Max Power

oh eye saw them alright. eye saw them for like 20 minutes straight.








and nope, not the Home Alone kid.

I'm glad there was at least one incorrect guess. Usually mine are solved within a second of me posting it!


----------



## mariacallas

Dude....that hole is waaaay too big. lol.  Not even an eyebrow! 
Hmm...Edward Norton?


----------



## Max Power

nope!


The hole isn't too big. We have some SLEUTHS here at F&T.


----------



## dankoni

Dustin Hoffman? That can't be right. It kinda looks like a little dyke to me.


----------



## AfterGlow

Matthew Broderick?


----------



## Yakuza

steve buscemi?


----------



## Mazey




----------



## EJ

Right, i'm a little late, but I just wanted to say Salma Hayek can even look good with a monobrow, as seen in Frida, which she was great in.


----------



## mariacallas

M4z3y is t3h sL3uth!


----------



## Mazey

i made this to easy .


----------



## mariacallas

Crustacean Man?


----------



## cletus

Ha ha Marty Feldman!!!


----------



## Mazey

^ bingo !


----------



## cletus

That is some set of peepers he had. Looks like a wonky donkey.

Next up:


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Sam Rockwell?


----------



## tribal girl

I hate him. Just finished saying exactly that in another thread.

He's a turd.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

You hate Sam Rockwell, of Green Mile, Choke, Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy fame? I don't even know you anymore, tg.


----------



## cletus

How in the fuck is it possible to hate Sam Rockwell? I need to find this other thread.

Yer right HNIF, it took you all of 8 minutes, thus proving how shite I am at these things - AGAIN!!


----------



## tribal girl

Soz, Franky my Baby. I just don't like him. He's the same turd in every movie he's in.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

We will have to agree to disagree on this. Sam Rockwell is one of my favorite actors and very underrated in my opinion.


----------



## AfterGlow

Matthew McConaughey ?


----------



## tribal girl

Jason Mewes


----------



## mariacallas

Hahahaha nice sparkly cover ups there.


----------



## tribal girl




----------



## Max Power

will ferrell?


----------



## tribal girl




----------



## Max Power




----------



## AmorRoark

CletusVanDow said:


> Salma Hayek it is.
> 
> No offence taken maria, but I'm sure Ms Hayek would be offended. Generic she is not.....one day she will be mine....Bwahahahahaha!!



Plus, she's a good person. She recently breastfed a baby in Sierra Leone who's mother wasn't producing milk. Lucky baby.


----------



## tribal girl

^Wow. What an amazing thing to do. :D


----------



## AmorRoark

Edward Norton?


----------



## AmorRoark

mariacallas said:


> OMG! I agree with you, Cletus I've always found her face very beautiful.  If you had posted her eyes I'd get her right away



Sorry to harp on Selma but I thought you should know... her best friend is... Penelope Cruz. Heart-breaking, huh?


----------



## mariacallas

Yes. I wish Salma's accent would rub off on her annoying best friend


----------



## mariacallas

Max...Ryan Gosling?


----------



## tribal girl

Giovanni Ribisi






Now, this guy I like.


----------



## Max Power

yep, one of my favorite actors.


----------



## Max Power

AmorRoark said:


> Plus, she's a good person. She recently breastfed a baby in Sierra Leone who's mother wasn't producing milk. Lucky baby.



Yeah, I was able to sneak a picture of this so-called "baby" when he was in the bathroom.


----------



## mariacallas




----------



## cletus

AmorRoark said:


> Plus, she's a good person. She recently breastfed a baby in Sierra Leone who's mother wasn't producing milk. Lucky baby.



Wow, now that would be some story to tell your mates in later life. She could probably breastfeed a whole crèche with those bad boys


----------



## tribal girl

Sorry to have kept you waiting guys. Busy busy busy. Work work work.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Ummmmm, Cameron Diaz?


----------



## Mazey

Michelle Pfeiffer ?   ^ my wife says your right ....


----------



## tribal girl

Oui, Frankie Babyⓒ


----------



## His Name Is Frank

She's looking rather frog-like these days. Yet, she's still beautiful. I love her personallity. I would kill to date a girl as care-free and nutty as Cameron Diaz.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

No undoing you filthy cheaters. Yes you.


----------



## tribal girl

Yeah, ordinarily she's quite odd looking I guess. She has really exaggerated features. Still rather beautiful though. Just strange is all. But strange is good as far as I'm concerned.

I like her kooky personality too. Much like Goldie Hawn in her younger days methinks. 

One of my favourite Goldie Hawn moments.

Mwahaha!


----------



## EJ

lol, Foul Play. That movie used to legitimately scare me as a young kid. I had no idea it was a comedy.


----------



## mariacallas

I love Camerons personality. A burping, funny as hell, one of the boys , beer guzzling type. 
She is looking really old though lately.


----------



## robcypher

ryan seaquest?


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Seaquest? Out!


----------



## dynamo

corey feldmen


----------



## His Name Is Frank

No. I'll try it the old fashioned way:


----------



## tribal girl

Jamie Bell?


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Sometimes it's as if you are staring straight into my soul and seeing all of my answers, beautiful tulip©.


----------



## dshock

^Is that Billy Elliot?


----------



## alasdairm

^ yep. all growed up.

alasdair


----------



## tribal girl




----------



## mariacallas

Ellen Page?


----------



## tribal girl

Why yes, yes it is. 






Aw, she's so cute.


----------



## mariacallas

Easy peasy.


----------



## Max Power

gilbert gottfried


----------



## mariacallas

rofl no


----------



## AfterGlow

it looks to me like Carol Burnett


----------



## AmorRoark

Liza Minelli

edit: I think you're right AfterGlow.


----------



## mariacallas

AfterGlow said:


> it looks to me like Carol Burnett



Hurrah!





I looove Carol Burnett, just finished reading her autobiography too which was funny and touching. Did I tell ya I saw a picture of this young chick who looked exactly like Carol Burnett, except she was only 21 and had big knockers. Hot or not?


----------



## Max Power

hot.


----------



## undead

mariacallas... you and amy have the most similar taste to me. it's why i  you bitches and trust your choice of shit to watch!

other people *cough*max*cough* suck. :D

just kidding, mate.


----------



## mariacallas

^ you sooo sweet :D


----------



## AmorRoark

^ I cuncur.


----------



## Max Power

ryanlaughlin said:


> other people *cough*max*cough* suck.



gee thanks.


----------



## AmorRoark

^ I don't think you suck and I have a sneaking suspicion ryanlaughlin doesn't think so either.


----------



## mariacallas

lol everytime Max posts the emoticon it always makes me 






So dont feel bad anymore


----------



## tribal girl

Hey, what about me?. I want some attention too.


----------



## mariacallas

You are the cream cheese to my bagel  Also, you will be getting a gift soon.


----------



## mariacallas

PAGING AFTERGLOW! It's been days


----------



## undead

tribal girl said:


> Hey, what about me?. I want some attention too.



you are teh bizzomb!!!

and don't be sad max! be glad max. you're a good max to know, mate. cheers!


----------



## tribal girl

Aw, you guys.  

Now where the hell is whatshisface?!


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I don't know, beautiful tulip©. Whoever wants to go next can. It's been more than three days.


----------



## Max Power

I'll go!


----------



## Max Power




----------



## AfterGlow

mel brooks?


----------



## Max Power

yeah.


----------



## mariacallas

Oh no......are we going to have another three day hiatus ?


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Alright, *AfterGlow*. You're supposed to post the next one within a few hours after you guess. It only takes a few minutes in Photobucket.


----------



## AfterGlow

HisNameIsFrank said:


> Alright, *AfterGlow*. You're supposed to post the next one within a few hours after you guess. It only takes a few minutes in Photobucket.



My sincerest apologies!   I blame it on the drugs!

This should be a fairly easy one!


----------



## Max Power

How dare you, AfterGlow.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Is it this woman?


----------



## mariacallas

By the powers vested in me, I declare, yes it is! :D hmm....maybe...


----------



## AfterGlow

You are correct!    I always had a thing for her ever since I saw her in the Next Karate Kid.  The picture you posted of her is a great one!


----------



## His Name Is Frank




----------



## AfterGlow

Tara Reid?


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Nope


----------



## Max Power

a young lindsay lohan?!


----------



## His Name Is Frank

No, but she is young.


----------



## EJ

I was certain it was the Starchild from 2001, but upon a google i've realised she's not blue/green enough.


----------



## AfterGlow

It looks kind of like a young Sara Gilbert.  But she's not really that young anymore.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

No. Here's another pic:


----------



## undead

dakota fanning???

nah.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Dakota Fanning???






si.


----------



## AfterGlow

I don't even know who she is!  8) Please only pick actors that I'm familiar with!


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Google her. She's been in a film or two.


----------



## undead

wow... that was a complete guess based on the fact that you said she was young. :D

i rule.

k, gimme a second to get one in order. :D


----------



## undead

i feel like this one's really easy, but for some reason, i think it'll be more difficult than i give it credit for, so hopefully it's not TOO easy.


----------



## dankoni

Julia Roberts? I feel like that's not right, but I must take a shot.


----------



## undead

a shot in the dark, sir. 180 degrees off.


----------



## alasdairm

cillian murphy?

alasdair


----------



## mariacallas

HisNameIsFrank said:


> Dakota Fanning???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> si.



This annoying child actress has grown into a woman! Ugh...I liked her in I am Sam, but watching her in subsequent movies was very painful indeed...she just has this "omg watch me, I'm acting sooooooooo hard , I will win an Oscar soon" vibe and she is super irritating. Just my opinion of course


----------



## mariacallas

alasdairm said:


> cillian murphy?
> 
> alasdair








You are right sir.


----------



## undead

yes... alasdairm was correct. :D i thought his girlish cheekbone structure might throw a few off. it seemed to have been working! i have a slight man crush on cillian murphy. :D


----------



## Yakuza

dang, i was gonna say lucy liu


----------



## undead

well... good to see my curveball worked. i was hoping most of you would name women. :D


----------



## Max Power

ryanlaughlin said:


> well... good to see my curveball worked. i was hoping most of you would name women. :D



You cheeky bugger, you. :D


----------



## mariacallas

ryanlaughlin said:


> ! i have a slight man crush on cillian murphy. :D



Hot %)


----------



## alasdairm

alasdair


----------



## Max Power

robert downey jr?


----------



## alasdairm

^ correct.

for future reference, please grade how hard you found that on a scale of 0=impossible to 10=dead obvious so i know how much to expose next time.



alasdair


----------



## Max Power

about a 6 or 7.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Robert Downey sr.


----------



## Max Power

correct!


----------



## AfterGlow

I was gonna guess Humphrey Bogart.  So I give that one a 1 on a scale of 0 - 10.


----------



## Max Power

AfterGlow said:


> I was gonna guess Humphrey Bogart.  So I give that one a 1 on a scale of 0 - 10.



well, you'd be wrong.


----------



## AfterGlow




----------



## AmorRoark

Antonio Banderas


----------



## Max Power

Christian Bale?


----------



## mariacallas

Vince Vaughn?


----------



## mariacallas

Julian Mc Mahon?


----------



## purepremium

Clive Owen?


----------



## Max Power

Matt Dillon?


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I think Amy's right, which would make all other answers null and void.


----------



## AfterGlow

nobody is right so far!


----------



## AfterGlow

since nobody is at all close, I'll offer a hint...  the theme is very similar to the previous poster


----------



## His Name Is Frank

So this guy's on a stamp too?


----------



## purepremium

James Dean?


----------



## mariacallas

Richard Burton?


----------



## His Name Is Frank

It's James Dean. From this pic:


----------



## Max Power

Is it Roy Rogers?


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Bless your heart. You're still trying. I'm believing more and more each day that you really are Homer J Simpson.


----------



## purepremium

Haha awesome.. I am just shining my movie skills all over huh ^^^ 

I don't have time to put one up now... if you guys wanna wait till tomorrow morning then that's cool...

If not then someone can go

I did get it right yes? lol


----------



## AfterGlow

yes!


----------



## purepremium

i'd say this one is fairly easy maybe a 8


----------



## Max Power

I know who that is but I can't think of his name right now.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Gary Sinise


----------



## purepremium

Yup Yup


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Here's a girl who's got a heart of gold. Don't hate her because she's beautiful:








Edit: Sorry about that. Photobucket got all excited because you could see her nipples through her dress. Like, wow and whatnot.


----------



## purepremium

It musta been a raunchy picture!!

Doesn't work


----------



## mariacallas

Imageshack plz!


----------



## mariacallas

Natalie Portman?


----------



## AmorRoark

^ I think you're right. And I thought the previous one was going to be Ricky Gervais. I suck!


----------



## His Name Is Frank

mariacallas said:


> Natalie Portman?



It takes true beauty to recognize true beauty. You are 100% right and 110% beautiful.


----------



## dankoni

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXpSYLSo7UQ The unedited version is much better, but I don't think a video of it exists... just the audio track on the Incredibad album (very funny if you haven't heard it).


----------



## His Name Is Frank

dankoni said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXpSYLSo7UQ The unedited version is much better, but I don't think a video of it exists... just the audio track on the Incredibad album (very funny if you haven't heard it).



Click for unedited video


----------



## AfterGlow

I find her attractive.  But I also perceive something odd about her stature.  It's hard to explain.  She is dimunitive, gangly and strangley proportioned sort of like a bobble head doll come to life.  I would never have believed she actually has boobs until I saw the above pik of her.


----------



## AmorRoark

I think she's beautiful. Plus she's got a good head on her shoulders. She cares about education.


----------



## mariacallas

HisNameIsFrank said:


> It takes true beauty to recognize true beauty. You are 100% right and 110% beautiful.



You are much too sweet , Frankie Baby©. (I have Tulip's© permission to use that, I think...I hope )  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll be back soon!


----------



## mariacallas

I hope one of my girls gets this...


----------



## AfterGlow

a young angelina jolie?


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Helena Bonham Carter?


----------



## mariacallas

Nup to both!


----------



## tribal girl

Of course you have my permission, sis. You need not ask. 

Is that my Asia?


----------



## mariacallas

Not Asia! But...she is foreign as well :D


----------



## mariacallas

Hint: She looks really good frolicking in a bikini :D


----------



## Yakuza

cue gratuitous flirtation... are you an actress?


----------



## Max Power

michelle rodriguez?


----------



## mariacallas

Nope.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

"Who are you, you sexy thang? Answer me, dammit!....I'm sorry for yelling. I've had a bad day. The boss has been ri...oh no, honey. Don't cry? 
Wait. No. It's my fault. I should have told you...what's your name again? Answer me, goddamn it! This game is hard enough already! Why do you make me hit you!"

I dunno who that is.


----------



## mariacallas

Heeeere's another one....






*whistles* yooohooo Amypants...where are you? I know you will get this one....


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Amypants couldn't make it today
She's a little under the weather, so I'm taking her place





*Virginie Ledoyen*


----------



## L2R

i knew it was the chick from beach from the first piccy, but i have been distracted


----------



## mariacallas

Beery good, Frankybeebee©. :D


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Tank you Asian Angel© :D


----------



## AmorRoark

Oh, boo. I love her cc. I don't think I know this one. 

Charlize Theron?


----------



## Captain Commie

HisNameIsFrank's would have to be *Katherine Heigl*.

I'm gonna have to pass on posting a picture so whoever can post the next one.

feels good to get one right.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Damn you, Photobucket. You were supposed to make half Jason half Katherine. Once again, you have made a fool out of me, you Photobucket bastards.







The things I would do to be her biggest regret!


----------



## mariacallas




----------



## AfterGlow

I'm not sure...  but I like her mouth!


----------



## tribal girl

Mary Stewart Masterson






I  her. 

I saw her in a play with Kevin Spacey once. Absolutely hilarious.


----------



## tribal girl

More nice lips.


----------



## AfterGlow

michelle pfieffer post lip job?


----------



## tribal girl

She had a lip job?

Nope. T'isn't her I'm afraid.


----------



## mariacallas

^I knew you'd get Mary Stuart as Watts, Dahlink©.


----------



## toa$t

rose mcgowan


----------



## tribal girl

Not Rose either, toa$t.

Here's another part of the jigsaw puzzle:


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Emilie de Raven?


----------



## tribal girl

Yessir. 






She is teh hotness!


----------



## His Name Is Frank

She is very sexy. Plus, she doesn't have the cliche anorexic/make me sick look that's so popular at the moment.


*NSFW*:


----------



## tribal girl

She _is_ quite skinny now though, FB. Compared to how she looked in her Roswell days etc.

She also has exactly the same birthday as me. Same year and everything.


----------



## His Name Is Frank




----------



## His Name Is Frank

tribal girl said:


> She _is_ quite skinny now though, FB. Compared to how she looked in her Roswell days etc.
> 
> She also has exactly the same birthday as me. Same year and everything.



That is a coincidence, because I had a dream involving you, Emilie and some birfday cake last night. It was really good cake. :D


----------



## dankoni

Damnit, Frank... I know I've seen that pic before! grrrrr


Edit:

Haylie Duff?


----------



## Max Power

L. Lohan?


----------



## Captain Commie

Katey Sagal?

lol


----------



## His Name Is Frank

No noer and noest.


----------



## mariacallas

Alicia Witt?


----------



## mariacallas

Angie Everhart?


----------



## His Name Is Frank

No and no and no i say again.


----------



## mariacallas

Allyson Hannigan?


----------



## tribal girl

Tina Fey?


----------



## mariacallas

Emma Thompson? LOL we all sound like brrroken records trying to decipher the mysterious redhead


----------



## His Name Is Frank

No to all of the above. I seem to have brought several of the games to a screeching halt. I suck.


----------



## tribal girl

Is that Drew?. Funnily enough, I was gonna say that earlier.

edit: answered my own question.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Indeed


----------



## mariacallas

Holy crap those first two pics sure didnt look like Drew!


----------



## tribal girl

I know. The first one threw me. The eyes are at a weird angle.


----------



## mariacallas

Jenny McCarthy?


----------



## tribal girl

Nope.

I totally forgot about her. I used to love that crappy show of hers. :D

edit: wow, imdb only give it 3 stars. Was it _really_ that bad. T'was a long time ago. :D

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0118356/


----------



## dankoni

portia de rossi?


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Debbie Mazar?


----------



## Max Power

Jennifer Tilly?


----------



## tribal girl

Debs it is.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

The things I would do to that woman............like take her out to a nice restaurant or to go see a movie. Naked.


----------



## tribal girl

Seems as though we have similar taste in chicks, FB. :D


----------



## mariacallas

Uma Thurman?


----------



## mariacallas

tribal girl said:


> Nope.
> 
> I totally forgot about her. I used to love that crappy show of hers. :D
> 
> edit: wow, imdb only give it 3 stars. Was it _really_ that bad. T'was a long time ago. :D
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0118356/



lol...you really HAVE to see this movie of hers. I even have the DVD. It's so freaking awful...but I was laughing my ass off the whole time 

*NSFW*:


----------



## tribal girl

I'm adding it to my list. 

In fact, I'm probably gonna sign up to a random video shop this week so I shall keep an eye open. Blockbuster is going into administration dammit!.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

mariacallas said:


> Uma Thurman?








Yes indeed.


----------



## mariacallas

im pretty sure y'all know who chicken lips is


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Is dat sum Michael Douglas?


----------



## mariacallas

Ja. Gratuliere!


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Il est trop facile, belle Maria.

Replacing chicken lips with luscious lips.






I expect my *Beautiful Tulip©* to get this, since we have the same taste in women.


----------



## dankoni

Janeane Garofalo


----------



## Max Power




----------



## His Name Is Frank

Nope, that's not r.....oh yeah. Hey there. You're not my *Beautiful Tulip©*.


----------



## tribal girl

HisNameIsFrank said:


> Il est trop facile, belle Maria.
> 
> Replacing chicken lips with luscious lips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expect my *Beautiful Tulip©* to get this, since we have the same taste in women.








"Aiiiiiii-eeet. I train you well Franky Son"


----------



## His Name Is Frank

*Confucius say, "Person who master oral arts is cunning linguist."*


----------



## dankoni

I'll give you the nose and all. I'm such a cheap date!


----------



## tribal girl

Ricki Lake?


----------



## dankoni

^Nope


----------



## dankoni

No more guesses? Here's a hint. I'm sure the actress in question would take offense to you thinking she is Ricki Lake. In other words, she's HOT. At least I think so...


----------



## mariacallas

Post another pic. She looks like a generic TV sitcom actress I just cant place.


----------



## dankoni

Same pic, but I'll make it easy.


----------



## mariacallas

I dont know  Congratulations, you officially killed the thread! 




Keed


----------



## mariacallas

I was going to say Lisa Rinna but her lips arent as inflated and duck like.


----------



## tribal girl

Isla Fisher


----------



## mariacallas

OMG!!!!!!!!!! I truly suck ....I really like her too  (blames the pic quality... )


----------



## tribal girl




----------



## purepremium

scarlett johansson??


----------



## tribal girl

nope


----------



## alasdairm

kristen bell?

alasdair


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Brittany Murphy?

not alasdair


----------



## Max Power

Leslie Mann?

alasdair


----------



## tribal girl

Nup, you're all wrong.

I'll give a little clue as she's not HUGELY known. She's an indie actress, and also a fashion designer.


----------



## tribal girl

OK, time for another part of the pic.






She was also in The Cell.


----------



## mariacallas

Looks like Hope Davis...but I know it isnt her


----------



## Mazey

the hint made it all to easy , Tara Subkoff ?


----------



## tribal girl

YES!.


----------



## Mazey




----------



## tribal girl

Parker Posey?


----------



## mariacallas

^Um...I just gotta say this. I am in love with your pussy avatar. rawrr


----------



## Mazey

Parker Posey for sure !


----------



## tribal girl

Cheers mc 

Next one folks. Should be easy:






PS - I  Parker Posey


----------



## mariacallas

Is that sum Ally Sheedy?


----------



## tribal girl

Voila






She's awesome. Cheap plastic earrings an' all. :D


----------



## mariacallas

Tharrr.


----------



## purepremium

jamie lynn sigler?


----------



## mariacallas

Yeah. Do I make em easy or do I make em easy?


----------



## dankoni

I still can't believe she's f'ing Turtle.


----------



## mariacallas

lol. Cmon, he's not _that_ bad. He actually kinda reminds me of AJ when he was younger and fatter in the Sopranos. hmmm...Coincidence?


----------



## purepremium

i am soooo sorryyy....

I only have a computer at my office... none at home.. and I don't work on Sundays and leave early on Saturdays... soooo sorrryyy

But here is the next one


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Jason Statham?


----------



## purepremium

ohh yessss 

he is the most sexiest man alive... besides my husband  but then again he looks like my husband


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I thought I was the sexiest man alive.   Damn you, Jason Statham and *purepremium*'s husband!


----------



## purepremium

^^ that is not a fair fight my dear!

I've never seen a picture of you.. so I can not say that you are not the sexiest man alive.... go post a picture in the other second and let me know and then we'll see who is more sexy 

working on the actress....

is that *amy smart*?


----------



## dankoni

Is that Princess Olivia Wilde?


----------



## His Name Is Frank

No and nope.


----------



## mariacallas

Those look like Gwen Stefani's peepers but of course, it aint her. Hint ??


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Here's a bigger pic:


----------



## tribal girl

Is it the lovely Laura Linney?


----------



## dankoni

Elizabeth Banks


----------



## purepremium

Nicole Kidman?


Gosh those are some awesome eyes BTW


----------



## mariacallas

Patricia Arquette?


----------



## His Name Is Frank

dankoni said:


> Elizabeth Banks









She's yummy!


----------



## mariacallas

Those chompers are kinda scurry though


----------



## tribal girl

HisNameIsFrank said:


> She's yummy!



I'm not feeling this one, FB©. Our tastes are not as similar as we initially thought.


----------



## dankoni




----------



## alasdairm

john cusack?

alasdair


----------



## L2R

using one of the baldwyn's is cheating!


----------



## tribal girl

John Corbett?


----------



## dankoni

No, no, and no.


----------



## dankoni

He's on a popular ABC television show.


----------



## dankoni

Jeez! Is no one playing anymore? 

His character is a somewhat reformed conman who likes to make up nicknames for people.


----------



## mariacallas

Another pic would be helpful maybe.


----------



## dankoni

OK, but I don't want to make it TOO easy...


----------



## AfterGlow

who?


----------



## dankoni

He's on Lost. Someone else go. Go ahead mariacallas.


----------



## mariacallas

^LOL awwww....that made me laugh dankoni. Ok gimme a sec.


----------



## mariacallas

Now for some icky veneers.


----------



## tribal girl

Gary Busey






And you better believe it took me *forever* to think of his name.


----------



## tribal girl




----------



## mariacallas

> And you better believe it took me forever to think of his name.


lolololol. 
I love me some crazy busey.

Is that Nathan Lane?


----------



## tribal girl

Nope, Darlink©. Here's another shot, same actor.


----------



## purepremium

Hector Elizondo?


----------



## tribal girl

Nup. Clue time.

He's a Manhattan-born character actor. And his first big film break was as a convenience store robber in Fast Times at Ridgemont High.


----------



## mariacallas

I love your clues. But I'll let someone else get it this time!


----------



## tribal girl

Is nobody gonna get it?. C'mon maria, smartypantz!.


----------



## AfterGlow

It was easy enough to look it up.  But I still don't know the guy, so it doesnt seem right for me to post his name.


----------



## tribal girl

Bah, I give up. It's James Russo. Someone else go.


----------



## AfterGlow

Here's an easy one.


----------



## mariacallas

Alicia Silverstone. I'd recognize that gummy smile anywhere.


----------



## AfterGlow

ok then...  how bout this one?


----------



## mariacallas

OH MY GOD! I'll take my chances and ask...is it Laura Dern?

But I hope we dont have to wait ten days for you to respond


----------



## AfterGlow

pretty good guess!   It *is* Laura Dern.   Your turn now!


----------



## mariacallas

W00000t!!!! thank you for the speedy response afterglow


----------



## mariacallas

Next....guess whose chompers?


----------



## alasdairm

john leguizamo?

alasdair


----------



## mariacallas

You the man!


----------



## alasdairm

next:






alasdair


----------



## Mazey

jack black ?


----------



## alasdairm

yeppers

alasdair


----------



## Mazey




----------



## AfterGlow

is that a young steve mcqueen?


----------



## Mazey

no but its a good try , it does look like him a bit ...


----------



## AfterGlow

is it Yul Brynner?


----------



## Mazey

yes :D


----------



## L2R

^his anti smoking ads scared the fuck out of me as a kid and ensured a lifelong distaste for any kind of smoke inhaling.


----------



## AfterGlow

He scared the shit outta me in Westworld.


----------



## AfterGlow

no guesses on this hotty?


----------



## mariacallas

None so far.....post a more revealing pic?


----------



## AfterGlow

more revealing?   I gave you the whole bottom of her face!   Here's half of the top.


----------



## cletus

Joey Lauren Adams?


----------



## Mister Superzombie

Katherine Heigl?


----------



## mariacallas

MAN I finally realized , I remember seeing this girl in one of Jim Carrey's movies and I was like... DUMB AND DUMBER!!!

Lauren Holly


----------



## mariacallas

Confirmation Afterglow plz kthxbai


----------



## AfterGlow

confirmed!


----------



## dankoni

My favorite game is dead?


----------



## AfterGlow

its mariacallas's turn.  get her to post.


----------



## mariacallas

I will do this later. Please forgive me. Mwahs


----------



## mariacallas




----------



## tribal girl

Liv Tyler?


----------



## mariacallas

Yes. Lets get this ball rollin!


----------



## tribal girl

I thought so. Even without the lips.

Next one coming soon.


----------



## AfterGlow

WOW!!!    that was gonna be my first guess, but I didnt think her eyes looked large enough!   And she's often smiling in most pix.   I think I should at least get 1/4 credit for that one.   There was only 21 minutes between the time mariacalls posted it and tribal girl guessed it!


----------



## tribal girl

Err...OK. :D

Next one:






Such pretty eyes.


----------



## tribal girl

Clue?

She was a child star who died during the early 80s.


----------



## undead

dominique dunne?


----------



## tribal girl

No sir.


----------



## undead

hmmm... well damn it. i can kinda picture the rest of her face, but i can't think of what i recognize her from.


----------



## undead

natalie wood!


----------



## tribal girl

That's the one. 






Gorgeous.


----------



## undead

woot! thanks TG!!!

i'm so bad at this game cause i can never tell if i'm being too skiddish with the pics or not.


----------



## dankoni

jake gyllenhaal


----------



## undead

negative, not jake gyllenhaal.

and so that people don't have to keep reverting to the previous page, i'll post it again.


----------



## dankoni

Casey Affleck?


----------



## undead

nope.


----------



## ElCityRoller

Orlando Bloom?


----------



## mariacallas

Bigger picture!!! That bottom half looks so generic


----------



## Max Power

Heath Ledger?


----------



## tribal girl

James McAvoy ?


----------



## undead

no to all of the guesses so far. and bigger picture, for realz? i can do it. gimme a minute.


----------



## undead

i feel like just the addition of the chin gives it away. should be easier now?


----------



## AfterGlow

a little bigger please!  lets see the eyes too


----------



## Max Power

Tina Turner?


----------



## mariacallas

^bingo!!!!!


----------



## mariacallas




----------



## tribal girl

what's love got ta do, got ta do wi it?


----------



## mariacallas

ryanlaughlin said:


> i feel like just the addition of the chin gives it away. should be easier now?



Lets try again....
Thats either Chad Michael Murray of One Tree Hill OR Jamie Kennedy from Malibus Most Wanted. If not, I fucking give up.:D


----------



## AmorRoark

Toby Maguire (90% sure I'm wrong)?


(actually now more like 100%, fuck it)


----------



## undead

wow... wtf. i thought this one was easy. you guys are STILL all wrong. 

should i just post it up? cause if i show more it's gonna be guessed. hah.


----------



## undead

sheesh... here you go people! :D


----------



## tribal girl

I still don't know who that is!


----------



## mariacallas

Me neither  Sorry Ryan, looks like you picked a clunker!


----------



## undead

wtf!!!...

emile hirsch.






from MILK, into the wild, girl next door, etc. you people!



btw, sorry for giving the answer, but nobody seemed to be able to get it. 

does that mean i win!?


----------



## tribal girl

I've only seen him in Milk and he looked a fair bit different in that.






I say post another one, Ryan.


----------



## AfterGlow

yeah...  but this time post somebody we all know!


----------



## Max Power

ryanlaughlin said:


> emile hirsch.



riiiiiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## undead

^ whatchya mean by that, mate!?

ok guys... i'll make this one easier for ya.

this one's been done in the past, but i have such a man crush on this dude that i have to do it...


----------



## Max Power

ryan gosling?


----------



## undead

absolutely mate!


----------



## Max Power

oi!


----------



## AfterGlow

Helen Bonham Carter.   too easy


----------



## AfterGlow




----------



## mariacallas

Mira Sorvino!?


----------



## AfterGlow

bingo!


----------



## mariacallas

w00t!


----------



## AfterGlow

Terry Garr?


----------



## mariacallas

Nope


----------



## tribal girl

Samantha Mathis?


----------



## Max Power

laura prepon?


----------



## undead

lindsay lohan


----------



## alasdairm

virginia madsen?

alasdair


----------



## mariacallas

^No to all. Hint: She was married to a famous Jewish director


----------



## tribal girl

Amy Irving?


----------



## mariacallas

Nope. She was also famous for playing the lead in a very popular horror movie by Roman Polanski


----------



## Max Power

I might be wrong though.


----------



## mariacallas

^You are sooooo right :D  Mia Farrow!!


----------



## Max Power

oh wow. 











easy one:


----------



## undead

leonardo dicaprio


----------



## dankoni

Jerry O'Connell?


----------



## Max Power

dankoni said:


> Jerry O'Connell?



yes.


----------



## dankoni

MaxPowers said:


> yes.



I probably wouldn't have gotten it had I not been a big Sliders and My Secret Identity fan.

Mine is pretty easy, but he's far from a huge celebrity. His face is just pretty distinctive...


----------



## AfterGlow

Treat Williams?


----------



## dankoni

AfterGlow said:


> Treat Williams?



Nope.


----------



## mariacallas

is that Fat Bastard?


----------



## dankoni

Fat Bastard as in Mike Myers? No.

However, the man in question _is_ a tad pudgy. AND, he does have a nickname that starts with "Fat" but it's not "Fat Bastard."


----------



## dankoni

No more guesses?

Hint: He's a comedian and he's in a movie that's about to release in theaters.


----------



## mariacallas

lol.....im trying my damndest to guess but I just cant. Moar pic?


----------



## tank90

i have no idea who that could be


----------



## Max Power




----------



## tank90

still dnt knw


----------



## dankoni

If you don't know Zach Galifianakis, you must not be a comedy fan. You're up Max!


----------



## Max Power




----------



## dankoni

lorenzo lamas? That's sad if I'm right...


----------



## AfterGlow

HAH!   That's Jack Nicholson from One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## Max Power

The correct answer is Treat Williams.











And by Treat Williams I mean Jack Nicholson.


----------



## AfterGlow

Once again ladies and gents....  I present to you...  Treat Williams...














guess again


----------



## Max Power




----------



## AfterGlow

kinda scary lookin, isnt he?


----------



## Max Power

just a bit.






trying to make a semi-difficult one:


----------



## AfterGlow

fail!


----------



## AfterGlow




----------



## AmorRoark

Winona Ryder?

Edit: made sure I was right.


----------



## AmorRoark

Should be super easy


----------



## Max Power

someone can take my turn.


----------



## AfterGlow

She's pretty.   But who is she?


----------



## AmorRoark

Mary-Louise Parker from the TV show _Weeds_ among other things.


----------



## Max Power

Alright, well, since no one took the initiative . . .


----------



## mariacallas

James Franco





I remember your booboo with James Franco many many months ago....


----------



## Max Power

I kneeeeeew I wouldn't be able to put that one past you! :D

Your turn.


----------



## mariacallas




----------



## AfterGlow

Would it be Ali McGraw?


----------



## mariacallas

YES!!!! *hands you another hot tamale*


----------



## AfterGlow

why thank you!   I've never had a hot tamale before!

How about guessing at this one...


----------



## dankoni

Robin Tunney?

"Light as a feather, stiff as a board."


----------



## AfterGlow

That's her awrighty!   She was also Debra in Empire Records.
_"I tried to kill myself with a Lady Bic. A pink plastic razor with daisies on it and a moisturizing strip."_


----------



## dankoni

At work. Will post one when I get home.


----------



## tribal girl

Haha. :D

I hated her in The Craft, but I tell you what, she's grown on me over the years.


----------



## tank90

idk i dnt like her that much in any movies


----------



## tribal girl

Nah, I don't like her as an actress either really. I've just seen a few interviews with her over the years and she seems like a really nice person. So whenever I see her on screen now, I don't hiss at her anymore. :D


----------



## tank90

lol


----------



## Max Power

I just found out Helena Bonham Carter has an English accent. WTF!!! 


/random hijack


----------



## alasdairm

^ crazy, considering she's, er, english...



alasdair


----------



## Max Power

Well, I guess I should have mentioned I didn't know she was, er, English.


----------



## undead

max, mate, if it makes ya feel any better, i didn't know christian bale was welsh until his outburst on the set of terminator! i've always been a fan of his, but never heard him speak with his native accent!


----------



## dankoni




----------



## undead

billy connolly.


----------



## mariacallas

MaxPowers said:


> I just found out Helena Bonham Carter has an English accent. WTF!!!
> 
> 
> /random hijack



Im guessing you've only seen her in Fight Club then? :D  The first time I saw her was in Room with a View (one of my _favorites_) and all the other movies I've seen starring her (with the exception of FC) she had her natural accent always.


----------



## Max Power

mariacallas said:


> Im guessing you've only seen her in Fight Club then? :D  The first time I saw her was in Room with a View (one of my _favorites_) and all the other movies I've seen starring her (with the exception of FC) she had her natural accent always.



guilty as charged. :D


----------



## dankoni

ryanlaughlin said:


> billy connolly.



Nope. Although, it does look like him now that you mention it.


----------



## dankoni

Hint time!

In this movie, he played a man who had a sex change. He was not the lead role.


----------



## undead

damn! if it's not billy connolly, i don't know. :D


----------



## dankoni

You people are no fun anymore.






Someone else go =(


----------



## mariacallas

Goddamnit its John Lithgow in drag! hahahaha. Sorry dankoni, dunno why I didnt recognize it was him right away.


----------



## dankoni

It's a shot from The World According to Garp in case anyone was wondering. I'm no Robin Williams fan, but the movie wasn't bad.


----------



## mariacallas

I vaguely remember watching that as a child. I loved the book though.
Ill go next!


----------



## dankoni

Cameron Diaz?


----------



## mariacallas

CORRECT! Who else would have such a bottleneck dolphin like nose? Your turn!


----------



## tribal girl

^Haha, you evil cow.


----------



## mariacallas

You talkin to me?


----------



## tribal girl

You know your name!.


----------



## Max Power

wow.


----------



## mariacallas

lulz. beeeeyitch.


----------



## tribal girl

*BITCH FIGHT!!!*


----------



## mariacallas

Uh oh....it's that time of the month I presume when TG gets all snappy and passive aggressive


----------



## dankoni

Someone else go. Max? Tribal? Maria?


----------



## mariacallas

I'll go you lazy twats :D





Popular actress in the late 70s to mid 80s...


----------



## AfterGlow

Debra Winger?


----------



## mariacallas

Bingo! I kind of always know AfterGlow will get my oldish pictures when nobody else will :D
I looove An Officer and a Gentleman


----------



## AfterGlow

Yeah...  I love that movie too.  I guess I'm showing my age when I can only guess the actors over 30!

This one should be a little more difficult for you.


----------



## Mazey

Julie Hagerty ?


----------



## AfterGlow

_"There's no reason to become alarmed, and we hope you'll enjoy the rest of your flight. By the way, is there anyone on board who knows how to fly a plane?"_


----------



## Mazey




----------



## Max Power




----------



## mariacallas

Max....you are turning me on with your prowess here and in the name that movie thread!


----------



## Max Power

awwwwww yeeeeaaaaaah!! %)

And my friends scoffed at me when I stayed in weekend after weekend religiously studying IMDB for hours on end. I knew it would help me with the ladies one day.

Who's laughing now?

WHO'S LAUGHING NOW!?!?!?? 




edit: this is a joke btw


----------



## Max Power




----------



## AfterGlow

I don't mean to get into the middle of your romance here but...  I must give away this one.


----------



## AfterGlow




----------



## mariacallas

AfterGlow said:


> I don't mean to get into the middle of your romance here but...  I must give away this one.



lol!



MaxPowers said:


> edit: this is a joke btw



double LOL! Max of course we know its a joke


----------



## Mazey

Glynnis O'Connor


----------



## AfterGlow




----------



## mariacallas

Y'all ages are showin


----------



## AfterGlow

That pic of Glynnis O'Connor is from the now infamous "Boy in the Plastic Bubble" movie!


----------



## Mazey




----------



## Mr.T

David Carradine


----------



## AfterGlow

RIP


----------



## mariacallas

Excellent Mr T!


----------



## dankoni

I'm guessing Mr T is not going to post one? Someone else go!


----------



## mariacallas

lulz come back Mr T we need you here  

I'll go next.


----------



## tribal girl

Hayden Panettiere?


----------



## cletus

That people, is Evan Rachel Wood.

I dream about her giving me that look quite often.


----------



## dankoni

Damn! And I just saw her on The View last week with Larry David promoting Whatever Works.

"No bra, no panties."


----------



## mariacallas

CletusVanDow said:


> That people, is Evan Rachel Wood.
> 
> I dream about her giving me that look quite often.



Very good Cletus. She does have a mesmerizing stare ....shes quite beautiful actually (I prefer her au natural, and not "trying to be like the burlesque ex of her ex boyfriend cum rocker/singer)  

Your turn!


----------



## Max Power

I thought it was Alicia Silverstone.


----------



## cletus

mariacallas said:


> Very good Cletus. She does have a mesmerizing stare ....shes quite beautiful actually (I prefer her au natural, and not "trying to be like the burlesque ex of her ex boyfriend cum rocker/singer)



Cool.

I totally agree, as much as I like the dirty slutty look on some women like Dita, ERW looks stunning just as she is.

Talking of a dirty slutty look :D


----------



## tribal girl

Robin Tunney?


----------



## cletus

nope


----------



## tribal girl

Damn, I was convinced it was _her_.

Madonna?


----------



## Pharcyde

Alicia Silverstone


----------



## cletus

No & No


----------



## mariacallas

hint time!


----------



## tribal girl

Righto, me ol' chum Cleets has left me in charge of the reigns as he's away for two weeks. So I shall keep the flow-a-goin'.

*Hint:* One of her more notable roles was playing Édith Piaf.


----------



## Max Power

It's gotta be that little slut Marion Cotillard.


----------



## mariacallas

ACK!!!! When I first saw the eyes, I kept thinking this looks like that dude's wife in Big Fish....and yes it is her   Your turn Max


----------



## tribal girl

Indeed it is her.


----------



## Max Power




----------



## AfterGlow

matthew mcconaughey?


----------



## Too many doses

^has to be.


----------



## Max Power

Correct.


----------



## AfterGlow

ok...  here's a little twist on the game...  this is 2 actresses kissing...  you have to guess them both.


----------



## tribal girl

Selma Blair and Sarah Michelle Geller.


----------



## tribal girl

Next one:






Ewww, that looks weird.


----------



## AfterGlow

Is it Jamie Gertz?   Or Teri Hatcher?


----------



## BRAINDEAD1

Sarah michelle gellar


----------



## mariacallas

Looks like Carol Burnett's daughter


----------



## tribal girl

All incorrect thus far.


----------



## Max Power

Queen Latifah imo


----------



## dankoni

Leslie Mann?


----------



## tribal girl

Nope.

I thought it would've been fairly easy to figure out her _identity_.


----------



## tribal girl

Another piece:


----------



## AfterGlow

doesn't help!


----------



## tribal girl

Man, I don't believe it.

OK, another hint: she was in both Carnivàle and Heroes.


----------



## tribal girl

er...she was in The Faculty and is good friends with Rachael Leigh Cook.


----------



## mariacallas

I know who she is, but lets let one of the boys get it this time! Cmon guys.


----------



## AfterGlow

ummm..   I know who Rachel Leigh Cook is.   You should've posted her.


----------



## dankoni

Clea DuVall. Ewww... I HATED her on Heroes! I don't have time to go, so I nominate mariacallas, since she apparently knew the answer (yeah right!).


----------



## tribal girl

Of course it's Clea DuVall!. I really liked her a few years ago. She hasn't done anything too great for a while though, I guess.






Go on MC!


----------



## mariacallas

dankoni said:


> since she apparently knew the answer (yeah right!).


----------



## mariacallas

no, it aint britney spears.


----------



## tribal girl

Is it Mena Suvari?


----------



## mariacallas

Nup.


----------



## Mazey

Charlize Theron ?


----------



## mariacallas

Nope. Much younger. She also has only one facial expression in almost all her movies Im afraid.


----------



## AfterGlow

Heidi Montag?


----------



## mariacallas

Nope. Hint...she had a cameo appearance in an Entourage episode as herself.


----------



## AfterGlow

I doubt I would recognize her even if you showed her entire face.


----------



## jam uh weezy

That looks like Anna Faris. I never knew her name, but I recognize that face.

??


----------



## mariacallas

^^^^BINGO!!!   I take it nobody here has seen Scary Movie 4 or House Bunny  





She has a very generic blonde bimbo starlet face, TBH.

Your turn jam!


----------



## AfterGlow

I like her eyes.


----------



## jam uh weezy

mmm blondebimbostarlets, she was perfect for house bunny.


ready set go!


----------



## dankoni

^^ I know this one! It's some actress no one has ever heard of from independent and/or foreign films to prove how cool/non-mainstream jam uh weezy is, right?

(just kidding jam uh weezy. I'm just being a bastard today.)


----------



## jam uh weezy

hahaha, that goes without saying! 

She is in a lot of foreign films, but...She co-starred in a largely successful blockbuster film in 07.


----------



## jam uh weezy

lol ok since nobody has a clue it's the girl from I Am Legend and City of God.  someone else pick one.


----------



## mariacallas

^Awwww..... Whatsername?


----------



## Max Power

jam uh weezy said:


> mmm blondebimbostarlets, she was perfect for house bunny.
> 
> 
> ready set go!


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Does she have a name or is she only known by her shitty fashion sense?


----------



## tribal girl

Oh, how I missed you so.


----------



## jam uh weezy

Alice Braga





HisNameIsFrank said:


> Does she have a name or is she only known by her shitty fashion sense?


lol look at that cute face, who gives a fuck what she's wearing.


so uh who's next? max powers....?


----------



## Max Power

hint: it is not Eddie Murphy nor is it Brittany Murphy.


----------



## AfterGlow

its adam sandler    you might just as well have shown his whole face


----------



## Max Power

k.


----------



## mariacallas

^^Awwwww I for one, love the easy ones as it gets the ball rolling !!!


----------



## AfterGlow

ok..   if it's easy ones ya want... here ya go...


----------



## mariacallas

Sadako from the Ring with a blonde wig? 8(


----------



## dankoni

No idea.


----------



## AfterGlow




----------



## Max Power

Jennifer Aniston?


----------



## dankoni

MaxPowers said:


> Jennifer Aniston?



Ahh.. I bet you're right.


----------



## AfterGlow

That would be a winning bet!


----------

